# Sugarloaf Trail 9.28.13



## tomcat (Oct 1, 2013)

I returned to the Loaf area again this weekend. I highly recommend this place.  The Outdoor Center Trails are a great system with a little bit of everything.  Across 27 as part of Maine Huts and Trails is a great system with lots of singletrack and a wilderness feel and few people.  To see my routes and pics check out my blog at http://tomcatoutdoors.blogspot.com/2013/09/another-great-day-mountain-biking.html   I have a fairly thorough report and a couple of links to  maps here.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 6, 2015)

Bump.
Anyone been up here? I got the next 4 days off and was considering between riding kt, stab trails or here. Hearing good things for sure. Any ideas for stealth but legit camping in the carrabasset area. I generally dislike campgrounds but if its a nice one with spacious sites then I guess that would work?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 6, 2015)

Just rode there today. So, so, so, so, so good. 

I can give you info if you'd like 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tomcat (Sep 6, 2015)

I believe There is camping along of the Caribou Valley road and at trailhead and road that leads to the Bigelow trailhead. Both are just north of the ski area road.  I think its called Stratton Brook Road. My memory is a little foggy as I don't live in Maine anymore and haven't been there for a couple years.  If you look at the blog link above, there is a trail called the Esker Trail that is accessed from the Bigelow trailhead and can be ridden as a loop.  Sugarloaf XC trails have plenty of variety and levels of difficulty to keep you busy.  The Maine Huts and Trails trail has options to ride as out and back or loop combining logging roads.  The blog link has this info as well.


----------



## tomcat (Sep 6, 2015)

The bike shop at the Outdoor center had free maps available last time I was there of the Sugarloaf system and some of the trails on the otherside of 27.  Maine huts and trail maps are also free, the office is in Kingfield.  Check out the NEMBA Carabasset valley chapter website, I think it has maps too.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info.....I keep hearing things are getting built big time up there....I'm going to check it out.


----------



## tomcat (Sep 6, 2015)

Hit it in late September if you can, it's awesome when the leaves are changing.  Also, I now live in Colorado and am riding some top destinations like Fruita ,Crested Butte, Monarch Crest to name a few.  I still think Sugarloaf had nice trails and good singletrack even after riding out here the past two years and would ride it again in a heartbeat if I was there.


----------



## skiMEbike (Sep 15, 2015)

Snoseek, 
I could have offered up some camping spots that would meet your "stealth" criteria, however I was a little late in seeing the post.

Curious if you ended up biking in Carrabassett?   If so, what did you think & where did you end up staying & riding ?


----------



## snoseek (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh man It was good
 Ill Be back asap
 Did a big long xc loop on both sides of the river. That drop from the hut was amazing!


----------



## snoseek (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh man It was good
 Ill Be back asap
 Did a big long xc loop on both sides of the river. That drop from the hut was amazing!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 18, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Oh man It was good
> Ill Be back asap
> Did a big long xc loop on both sides of the river. That drop from the hut was amazing!



Oak Knoll is legit. Did you do the "expert only" rock ride coming around one of the corners?


Next week their Nemba chapter is doing a Kona Adventure ride series day there.  Looks to be rad...demos, guided loops, free food and beer. I'm headed up Saturday. Looking to do their 20 mile loop.


----------



## skiMEbike (May 2, 2016)

CRNEMBA just opened  up some of the trails up at the Loaf....This was my first ride on some of the ST along the Gauge Trail.   Fun stuff.  

Be careful of the Booby traps on the trail (that tree is suspended in the air & only being held up by the branches of the other trees)


----------



## snoseek (May 3, 2016)

^^^^
Thats some final destination Shit right there!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 3, 2016)

Wow.  That's the nastiest widow maker I've ever seen...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2016)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^
> Thats some final destination Shit right there!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Absolutely!  Kind of freaky if you are on that trail.


----------



## skiMEbike (May 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Absolutely!  Kind of freaky if you are on that trail.



The freaky part was not noticing it until after I went under it & then thinking, "Wait a minute did I just pedal under a suspended tree?".  Also I couldn't figure out from the surrounding trees where this tree originated from.   Here's another close up photo:


----------



## Puck it (May 5, 2016)

The first pick looks photoshopped.  On the trails behind my house one time,  I was doing some loops and it was pretty windy.  I came around for another loop and there was a tree across the trail.  I don't remember bunny hopping over that.  It happened two more times on the same loop.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 29, 2016)

Bump im fixing to maybe head up next week

Any decent campgrounds in the area? Available swimming would be nice

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 30, 2016)

There's a campground in Kingfield but, if it were me, I'd look at staying at the Stratton Brook hut. You can swim along the river and the ride down Oak Knoll is worth it. 

I'm not certain about camping along the river proper. A quick Google search revealed nothing. Call or Facebook either the Nemba chapter or the Carrabassett bike shop and ask. Bob at the shop is a rad dude who can give you the info. 

If you're flying solo and looking for a riding buddy, feel free to give me a shout. I've been looking for an excuse to get up there 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

